# Colder Outside Temps



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Have any of you guys noticed an increase in power with the coming of colder weather? I sure have. How about you guys with the intakes, you should really be noticing a difference


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

My car is loving the colder weather. The problem with loosing power after driving for a while doesnt seem to be a problem


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Just install Injen CAI on a night when it hit 45 deg. My car pulled and pulled like it had never pulled before.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *My car is loving the colder weather. The problem with loosing power after driving for a while doesnt seem to be a problem *


Ditto.. Our cars.. and mostly all cars love that colder weather.. Our VQ loves when it's cold out, and now with my CAI, my car pulls harder then ever..


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

i have a weird one for you. my steering feels tighter in colder weather.

just noticeable, not good or bad.....does this mean that i need to go to a more viscous hydraulic fluid?

remember i have arizona extreme temperatures here. it can be 100 in the daytime in Phoenix and 32 the same night up where i live (3 hours apart)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *i have a weird one for you. my steering feels tighter in colder weather. *


Same here... I think a fluid change is needed...

And my car goes like a bat out of hell on cold/low humidity days.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I wonder how much much of a difference your 0-60 times would be compared to when you tested during the summer. I could always send you the G-Tech to find out....


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*i played wtih the engine dyno calculator*

it says that for a 40 degree drop in temperature (100 f to 60 f) at the same barometric pressure (29.6 in hg) i would get a drop of 0.2 sec in the quarter.

does this help? if not i am going back to the track with the same setup as before.

the last time was ~105 f


nov 14 SCO should be areound 65-70F

the only new mod is my UDP

i will let you know on the 15th


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes the Alty loves the cool air!! Which G -Tech do you have? How accurate is it?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Mine loves the cold also. Must be a 5HP gain.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Yes the Alty loves the cool air!! Which G -Tech do you have? How accurate is it? *


G-Tech Pro...accuracy? You can grab the details from the site but without having anything to really compare it to its hard to say. Other people have used them and reported that they are pretty much dead on.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Ditto.. Our cars.. and mostly all cars love that colder weather.. Our VQ loves when it's cold out, and now with my CAI, my car pulls harder then ever..  *


That is most of the time here I also find with the wet weather that the electrics work better.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *G-Tech Pro...accuracy? You can grab the details from the site but without having anything to really compare it to its hard to say. Other people have used them and reported that they are pretty much dead on. *


I'm going to ask Santa for one


----------

